# Tennis in HK



## Parfitt (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know a good place to play tennis in Hong Kong, preferably without having to join a club?

I am also looking to play tennis. I am of a reasonable standard and would like to play with people that can already play.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

